# Verkaufe mein Specialized Enduro Comp 2004



## AJ (19. November 2006)

Verkaufe mein geliebtes Specialized Enduro Comp aus 2004.

Im Frühjahr muss ein 07er Modell her, Männer und Ihre Spielzeuge! 

Hier der Link zum Ebayangebot:
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ih=018&sspagename=STRK%3AMESE%3AIT&viewitem=&item=280050886462&rd=1&rd=1


----------



## AJ (23. November 2006)

Aufgrund einiger Nachfragen.
Es befinden sich Shimano SPD Pedale 324 am Rad!
In der Gabel ist eine harte Gabel montiert, auf wunsch gebe ich die normale dazu!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AJ (25. November 2006)

anjo schrieb:


> Aufgrund einiger Nachfragen.
> Es befinden sich Shimano SPD Pedale 324 am Rad!
> In der Gabel ist eine harte Gabel montiert, auf wunsch gebe ich die normale dazu!


Natürlich ist eine harte Feder verbaut und keine harte Gabel.
Die normale Feder gebe ich mit dazu!


----------

